# Harnessing Up---Breast Collar



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

A breast collar at the proper height, could even go half a hole higher. I use this hole when I use a breast collar pad a hole higher without a pad.

Not interfearing with his windpipe, and above the point of the shoulder, not interfearing with his legs. The buckles that accept the traces are well infront of where the saddle would be.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

A breast collar too high, interfearing with the windpipe, thus obstructing breathing.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

This breast collar too low, breathing fine, but the horse would be pulling with his legs and not his chest. It is below the point of the shoulder.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

This is Sunflower. He has a very cresty neck and the neckstrap has a tendancy to slip back towards his whithers. So adjustments of the neckstrap is needed. 

First photo is even buckles all around, thus uneven breastcollar.

The second photo is adjusted to make the breastcollar even. The fork towards the front of the horse is one hole longer than the rear fork, do this on both sides.

This breastcollar is at a proper height also.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

This harness is a to small for Sunflower. It is a horse size, and Sunflower is 15.3 and 1500#.
While it is adjusted properly, it just looks small. It looks much smaller with a photo of the entire horse. Also it is adjusted all the way out, on the last hole. You should try not to use harness on the last holes because it gives you no adjustment leway, If the harness breaks there is no extra leather to use to repair or even to get you back home.

Now I am not going to say you can't use the last hole, but I am saying if possible don't, Get a bigger harness.

First two photos are of the horse size harness.

Second two photos are of an XL horse harness. You can see it is much more substancial in size and is not on the last hole of the buckles.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Duplicate


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Taffy, I wish you were closer to me. I would so love to take lessons with you.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Thanks!! I don't know where you are in NE but this is a club near Omaha,
and I am sure ther is one near Lincoln. Good luck, I just love driving.

This is a driving club in Nebraska 
*Eastern NE Driving Society
Cheri Sahm
11214 Bennington Rd
Omaha, NE 68142
www.horseends.com


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

Great photos and information. Thank you so much


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

That's actually really close to where I take riding lessons now. I have a mini donkey that I have hopes to break to drive.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

littrella said:


> That's actually really close to where I take riding lessons now. I have a mini donkey that I have hopes to break to drive.


Thats great! I love mini donkeys! 

It is usually only about $25 to join a club, and you can start to hang out or volunteer for something till you are ready to get the mini going. Soak up all the info you can, there are always people that needs some extra hands around. Call up and introduce yourself. Good luck!


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm waiting for the rest of the series. This is so nice and clear with the photos of good and bad positions. I can't wait to go try it on myhorse...if I just had a harness..sigh. I do have one ordered so it shoudl be here soon.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

G8tdh0rse said:


> I'm waiting for the rest of the series. This is so nice and clear with the photos of good and bad positions. I can't wait to go try it on myhorse...if I just had a harness..sigh. I do have one ordered so it shoudl be here soon.


I am going off the grid for a week. I have all the photos for the Saddle fit.
I will get to it soon as I get back. I am glad someone is interested:lol:. In the mean time I went to the Draft horse auction in Columbia mo. Did not stay for horses but got some photos of some nice carts.

#1 $1000
#2 $850
#3 $950
#4 $285
#5 $370
#6 No sale at $1550
#7 Sleigh I can't remember, but notice in Mo we need wheels on our sleighs:wink:
#8 No sale at $1500


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I too am interested and will be following the next installments. Thank you for taking the time to do this.


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

I got my harness and it is a box full of leather peices so far. 
What nice carts and carriages.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

These posts are great. Thank you.


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

*breast collar fit*

Here is my breast collar on my new harness. The leather is stiff and new. What do you think of the fit.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Your harness looks like a very nice harness.

The breast collar looks like it is the correct height on the shoulder, but it looks like the neck strap is going towards the rear of the horse instead of going straight up from the collar, (hence the droop at the buckles of the breast collar) and are your buckels on the same holes? You want to try and keep your buckles the same if possible. Now if your Pony has a cresty neck the neck strap might not stay straight up from the breast collar.Try putting it straight up and see if it stays.

The saddle looks good, it has enough room so it is not touching the horses spine, and the saddle is far back from her elbows.

I can't see the back strap enough but I am sure you know it looks loose.

I know you are just showing the fit of the harness, but start now getting in the habit of always putting the leather in the keepers after you buckle it.

*Yea!!! you guys are looking good!!!*


----------

